
Microsoft Windows 10 Update 12.1.2018 - asdojasdosadsa
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4018124/windows-10-update-history?ocid=client_wu
======
asdojasdosadsa
I woke up only to see my computer had updated it self. Windows tried to ask me
to toggle back the privacy settings to enabled. It added some "People" widget
next to the clock and even reseted my custom keyboard settings (capslock ->
ctrl with Sharpkeys) and reseted my taskbar and menu. It has pushed windows
store and microsoft edge to the menu and removed my custom icons.

Nice job Microsoft!

~~~
wakeywakeywakey
Try this to remap caps: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/downloads/ctrl...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/downloads/ctrl2cap)

